# Split grip idea



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I built a split grip offshore spinning rod. I was going to do the golf ball look that I saw in the rod Closingtime did. When I put the perforated drywall tape on to get started I decided I liked that look but the color theme for the rod was silver and red. So I painted some of the drywall tape with silver spray paint, then installed it between the grips.

One challange I had was lining up the holes where the edges met but after a little adjustment was able to get the seam to look acceptable.

The other challange was the edges didn't want to lie flat. I put some color preserver over the tape and loosely wrapped some thread and removed the thread after the color preserver dried.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks like that came out great!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep, that's why they call it Custom Rod Building... Congrats!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That's great. Looks neat and very innovative.
Pat


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

For the wrap in front of the foregrip I did something similar except I underwrapped it with silver/red thread for a similar but slightly different look.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's dead sexy! Nice job.

jeremy


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Where did you find that drywall tape? I've checked around me locally and can't find that tape. My 12yr old is starting a rod and wants to try that.

Thanks


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

goinpostal3 said:


> Where did you find that drywall tape? I've checked around me locally and can't find that tape. My 12yr old is starting a rod and wants to try that.
> 
> Thanks


Lowes. If you can't find any PM me your address and I will send you some. I had to buy a 300' roll and used maybe 3' so I have plenty left and don't like doing drywall work.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I did check my lowes around FW couldn't find any , home depot doesn't have either . The idea it's brilliant .
Would you be so kind to spare me some. Pm sent


----------



## Memnock (Feb 26, 2012)

That is really nice work:texasflag:texasflag


----------

